

Ask HN: Know of any data only mobile plans? - rgovind

I am very unhappy about ATT charging me 110$+ for two iphones. I want to decrease my cell phone bill. One way is to use a prepaid phone for voice and a data plan on a second phone.<p>Question:<p>Do you know of any mobile operators who offer only data plan and no voice plan?<p>Thanks
======
mtmail
That's usual for tablets. Have a look at [http://prepaid-
phones.t-mobile.com/prepaid-internet](http://prepaid-
phones.t-mobile.com/prepaid-internet) for example.

~~~
rgovind
Thanks. That looks promising.

